# Does Kanye represent you? [email protected] NO!



## Gutter (Dec 11, 2008)

Kanye West said he is the voice of this generation.......................

WTF!

Kanye mutha fuckin West claims HE is the voice of this generation 
He's trippin balls! I personally though when i heard this, that it was extremely untrue and it's hellarious to actually believe that.

However, me, being.....somewhat against the new generation(I am of the new generation btw), I decided to ask some folks around the high school. SO!......I did this and actually got quite surprising results, no, i didnt get most people to disagree with him, but i also didnt find a lot who aggreed. It was more like 60% aggreed and 40% didnt. 

I just cant understand how the majority agreed! I was like "Are you people fucking kidding me?" First off, has anyone ever seen him in an interview? That mother fucker is crazy! And not in the good cool crazy way, like hes just stupid crazy. Second, theres no stupid ass fuckin sell out mother fucker gonna say to someone that he/she speaks for me and is my voice! NO! Thats complete utter bullshit!

And..

Has anyone seen the new dance craze? Like come on, its a lil late to be dancing like michael jackson. I walk around school and hella people just dance like that and shit, like i preferreed the thizzle dance to this crap. Like its not even hard either! OMG FUCK KIDS!!!

I have lost all faith from my generation. Jesus CHRIST!!! I mean the fuckin 80's was better then now! If we didnt have technology, we would be the lamest people ever.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 11, 2008)

what generation are we in??


----------



## strangerdude562 (Dec 11, 2008)

_He's a pussy, he DOES NOT represent me. That survey just shows how much of a tool this generation is and can't be themselves but chose to follow the biggest crowd._


----------



## Tizzle312 (Dec 11, 2008)

Kanye West is horrible 
im a huge hip hop fan and in my opinion rappers like Kanye and that other fag Lupe Fiasco are a cancer to hip hop
i respect fuckin Soulja Boy more than i respect those two fruitcakes


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Dec 11, 2008)

i don't know, i am 28, and 10 years after graduation i don't think high school kids know jack shit about the real world. not because they can't, but most have no real life experience. now, kanye west has a huge ego problem and he thinks he is the second coming. i think he is an egotistical, spoiled little bitch. so i can see why a lot of your high school friends think he speaks for them, because he does. good for you that you don't buy into that bullshit. nothing is actually real. believe dat.

peace


----------



## Gutter (Dec 11, 2008)

Haha not freinds bro, I asked random people. I dont tend to chill with people who appreciate the death of music.


----------



## saynotothebs (Dec 11, 2008)

hell no not me.....i represent myself...but always accept followers...


----------



## Gutter (Dec 11, 2008)

See I'm 18 and like it's so hard to wake up each morning having to go to a ses pool of posers, sell outs, ignoranouses, and egotistical people. Weed helped, but now the cops at the school are all over me. CANT TAKE IT!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!

CHANT A PSALM ALL DAY!!!!


----------



## BackDoorMan (Dec 11, 2008)

I think it's pathetic for anyone to allow any person to be their "voice".. much less call themselves the voice of their generation.. but like you've all said.. this isn't a generation of free thinker's or individual's... I knew after Katrina Kanye was bat-shit insane... it's just sad to know so manypeople actually buy into that shit..

but gives you a pretty good image of where teh world is headed as soon as these stupid ass kid's take over.. I seriously think we should stop wtaching the animal populations, and start focusing on our own population.. it's like Bill Burr said..

"some guy will literally get on T.V and be like a'right look.. the deer population is gettin outta control.. startin tomorrow if ya gotta gun just shoot one in the fuckin face.. but you could have 15 kid's, your 16th on the way and nobodies gonna be like a'right Paul is still fuckin.. so startin tomorrow.. if ya gotta gun just shoot him in the face.. but it's not a bunch of deer fuckin up the atmosphere.. it's not a bunch of dog's cloggin up the highway's.. it's us.. but we're allowed to just keep banging away, making one stupid useless never gonna invent shit kid after another.."


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Dec 12, 2008)

i voted for bill burr(smiles)


----------



## Mr. Pacific (Dec 12, 2008)

Tizzle312 said:


> Kanye West is horrible
> im a huge hip hop fan and in my opinion rappers like Kanye and that other fag Lupe Fiasco are a cancer to hip hop
> i respect fuckin Soulja Boy more than i respect those two fruitcakes


Wow.

Please end yourself. Seriously. I'm never even clicking the music section of this forum again, just because you are that big a fucking moron.


----------



## Tizzle312 (Dec 12, 2008)

what the fuck are u talking about ?
how am i a moron ? because i said kanye and lupe are fags just as urself?


----------



## BackDoorMan (Dec 13, 2008)

yeah.. apparently when you call a fag a fag he gets offended.. i dunno...


----------



## Gutter (Dec 13, 2008)

hehehehe burn


----------



## Willie North (Dec 20, 2008)

ease back man
Titta has such a tight flow now


----------



## bicycle racer (Dec 20, 2008)

kanye is a confused narccisist who clearly thinks very highly of himself his music is not half as good as he thinks it is. voice of the generation maybe if your iq is under 110.


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Jan 3, 2009)

Voice of my generation! let him come to any hood and say that , and watch him get robbed faster than the speed of sound


----------



## King420 (Jan 3, 2009)

i likw how he got on stage and said he was the next led zepplin and jimi hendrix......i yelled the the tv that they actually had tallent you fucking asshole


----------



## Gutter (Jan 4, 2009)

King420 said:


> i likw how he got on stage and said he was the next led zepplin and jimi hendrix......i yelled the the tv that they actually had tallent you fucking asshole


HE SAID THAT O_O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I'd be surprised if he actually knew any of their music, or just said that because he basically a fuckin pop star and he knows that everyone likes them. What a fuckin idiot. 

Wtf happened to people. Your letting idiots into music culture! Actually, you've let idiots into it, and now they will soon run it, if not already(I dont really pay attention anymore). YOu know who you are!

Whats next? this fucker gonnna say he's bigger than jesus? As soon as he does, thats his ass, hits will made. 

Hmmmmm, i wanna go smoke some herb now.

p.s. -Kanye is a homosexual, and has no mind of his own(found that out 3 minutes into him talking to someone.)
So if your a homophobe, dont listen to him. I would say if you had a mind of your own, dont listen to him, but all of us already dont ^_^


----------



## grape swisha (Jan 6, 2009)

it seems like hip hop and rap are both gonna die out with the artists we got but people keep buyin it. kanye is a fag just look at the motherfucker and his music is garbage. lil wayne is gay besides his older music. but these two fuckers are showin people what music isnt and people keep buyin the shit.


----------



## grape swisha (Jan 6, 2009)

Gutter said:


> p.s. -Kanye is a homosexual, and has no mind of his own(found that out 3 minutes into him talking to someone.)
> So if your a homophobe, dont listen to him. I would say if you had a mind of your own, dont listen to him, but all of us already dont ^_^


he is gay i saw a interview a few years back where he was sayin how people made fun of the fucker cuz he stood gay, talked gay, and dressed gay.


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 6, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> kanye is a confused narccisist who clearly thinks very highly of himself his music is not half as good as he thinks it is. voice of the generation maybe if your iq is under 110.


Not in defense of this tool, but isn't the average IQ in america somewhere in the 90's?


----------



## grape swisha (Jan 6, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> kanye is a confused narccisist who clearly thinks very highly of himself his music is not half as good as he thinks it is. voice of the generation maybe if your iq is under 110.


next he gonna be like lil wayne and claim to be the best rapper alive.


----------



## Gutter (Jan 7, 2009)

grape swisha said:


> he is gay i saw a interview a few years back where he was sayin how people made fun of the fucker cuz he stood gay, talked gay, and dressed gay.


 
Yea dude i was referring to that interveiw. where he said like becuz everyone said he was gay, he started to question himself or w/e, like wtf.


----------



## Gutter (Jan 7, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> Not in defense of this tool, but isn't the average IQ in america somewhere in the 90's?


I hope not because in the 6th gade mine was 115


----------



## funkdocKT (Jan 8, 2009)

bunch of crying bitches in this thread


----------



## bicycle racer (Jan 12, 2009)

average iq is in the 90's thats scary. i thought it was a bit higher makes sense though people are quite stupid most of the time.


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Jan 12, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IQ_and_the_Wealth_of_Nations

average american IQ is 93.
ouch.
i once scored 130 after tokin' a joint to my head.


----------



## Gutter (Jan 12, 2009)

I wanna take one now, see what I get, then take it blown. compre. anyone know any links?


----------



## grape swisha (Jan 12, 2009)

it doesnt suprise me that we got a low iq in america. shit look at all the dumbfucks we got in this country.


----------



## Fame (Jan 12, 2009)

Kanye lol, fuck no cough cough


----------



## Gutter (Jan 21, 2009)

As if feeding his ego himself wasnt bad enough, or even that his fans make up most the ignorant population of america, but they hired that mother to play at the inaugerational ball for the 18-37 age group or sum shit. 18-37 huh?..........................................................................I was under the impression that it was just the youngins, but no, its the old youngins too. I dont understand what differentiates me from the mass majority of the people who listen to his music and other acts like his. I used to think it was taste, actual knowledge of music, too intelligent to pay attention to petty side show acts. But idk maybe somethings wrong with me, maybe I cant keep up with this new material(SHIT!) that is being put out. I dont know dudes.


----------



## Gutter (Jan 6, 2010)

Gutter said:


> As if feeding his ego himself wasnt bad enough, or even that his fans make up most the ignorant population of america, but they hired that mother to play at the inaugerational ball for the 18-37 age group or sum shit. 18-37 huh?..........................................................................I was under the impression that it was just the youngins, but no, its the old youngins too. I dont understand what differentiates me from the mass majority of the people who listen to his music and other acts like his. I used to think it was taste, actual knowledge of music, too intelligent to pay attention to petty side show acts. But idk maybe somethings wrong with me, maybe I cant keep up with this new material(SHIT!) that is being put out. I dont know dudes.



I would like to let everyone know I slapped myself 3x for that last remark. Fuck that shit! lol Their just the youngins listenin to the wrong shit lol, I bring news from the new world, there is music, THE MUSIC LIVES ON!!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 7, 2010)

fuck all that weak ass shit being played.


----------



## Iron, Lion, Zion (Feb 18, 2010)

As much as I hate Kanye and as much as I disagree that he is the face of our generation, musically speaking... he might be more accurate to say he is the face for hiphop... I'm not saying I like this by any means, but he has his hands - producing, performing, etc. on so many different things, that as sad as it is for me to say it... he might actually be (hiphop-wise, nothing else).


----------



## HoLE (Feb 18, 2010)

I seen Kanye at a 2 day rap fest in Toronto,,,,he forgot words to a song and stopped the show to go on about the blacks being held back and what not,,,I was not impressed,,,now Busta Rhymes and SpliffStar,,,,they had it goin on,,puffed a big fattie right on stage,,,Busta for President


----------



## thizz13 (Feb 18, 2010)

Who is kanye west?


----------

